# Ludington will allow ORVs, golf carts on roads as one-year trial



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Effective August 17.


Dan Quinn of U-Win Motorsports presented a petition with 82 signatures of people who are in favor of the new ordinances.
Ludington Police Chief Mark Barnett was asked a lot of questions.
He said the department is ready to enforce the new ordinances, but he did not advocate for or against them. He said there are going to be issues when you allow a new vehicle on the roadway, but whether the benefit outweighs the risk is the question.
Bikes are allowed now, Barnett noted.
Councilor Mike Krauch said he has serious reservations. 
"My concern would be A. visibility," Krauch said. 
"It will only take one incident," he said. 
Just one bad accident could be catastrophic, Krauch said.
It's different than a bike, he said, because drivers of ORVs and golf carts treat the vehicles more like cars than bicyclists do in riding bikes.
Councilor Kaye Ferguson Holman said maybe there hasn't been enough study.
Mayor Ryan Cox said he thinks the committee has studied it extensively. 
"Would there be any benefit to that?" Cox asked.
Councilor Gary Castonia said no. 
The one-year sunset is important, Castonia noted. 
"Before a lot of people buy them I want them to know it's a one-year thing," Castonia said. 
Holman said that sunset clause is important as well.
"We're never going to know unless we try," she said.

Read more about it here: http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_53577e6c-34b3-11e5-9483-83ddcd171a32.html

Steve


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Someday we will get uniform regulations between counties....


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Steve said:


> Someday we will get uniform regulations between counties....


Actually, Steve, most ordinances follow the state guidelines, and there is a lot of uniformity in the county ordinances now (but by no means completely uniform). There are a few ordinances that are more restrictive on road closures and allowable times of operation, and one best be informed of the local ordinance before they ride. City ordinances are another story. Any township can opt out of a countywide ordinance, and cities/villages and not included in county ordinances.

I do not see any way there can be absolute uniformity, simple because of the numerous different demographics in this state.

I've been involved in authoring many of these ordinances, and the "blood bath" that was predicted has not materialized.

Steve


----------

